

ZOMG My Passwords are Insecure, now What? How to Change Auth Backends - thinkbohemian
http://schneems.com/post/24678036532/zomg-my-passwords-are-insecure-now-what

======
thinkbohemian
Here is another way [http://blog.jgc.org/2012/06/one-way-to-fix-your-rubbish-
pass...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/06/one-way-to-fix-your-rubbish-
password.html)

